# Detective Clinton Rice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detective Clinton Rice 
*St. Clair Shores Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Friday, June 6, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 6, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detective Clinton Rice was killed in an automobile accident on Jefferson Avenue in Harrison Township. His unmarked vehicle suddenly swerved into oncoming traffic and collided with an SUV.

A citizen who witnessed the crash performed CPR on Detective Rice, but he succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

Detective Rice had served with the St. Clair Shores Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
Agency Contact Information
St. Clair Shores Police Department
27665 Jefferson Avenue
St. Clair Shores, MI 48081

Phone: (586) 445-5300

_*Please contact the St. Clair Shores Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Detective Rice. Thank you for your service.


----------

